# Graphical Env and ICON Packs



## r004 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello;
I installed new x64 10-stable. and did as handbook told for X environment. I am just going with stand-alone windows manager. From several icon packs that I checked none of them working on FreeBSD. What I mean is 50%  of my X environment icons from browser, file manager to what you think I get red X (cross) icon instead of the relative icons.
What is wrong and what icon packs work fully in FreeBSD?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 13, 2014)

r004 said:
			
		

> Hello;
> I installed new x64 10-stable. and did as handbook told for X environment. I am just going with stand-alone windows manager. From several icon packs that I checked none of them working on FreeBSD. What I mean is 50%  of my X environment icons from browser, file manager to what you think I get red X (cross) icon instead of the relative icons.
> What is wrong and what icon packs work fully in FreeBSD?


Which window manager are you using? Did you install it as a package or port? Which version did you install? Which "icon packs" are you trying to use. By "checked", I'm going to assume you mean "installed". How did you install them, packages or ports? Which versions did you install?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 13, 2014)

Onr more question: after installing FreeBSD-10.0 did you use pkg(8) (`pkg update`) and/or portsnap(8) (`portsnap fetch update`) to update the remote package repositories and/or ports collection? In other words, do you know you are working with the latest versions of packages and/or ports?


----------



## r004 (Apr 15, 2014)

hello;
Yes I did the basic pkgng and update stuff.
Most of the Icons I tried was downloaded packages and set by lxappearance.
Pekwm; Fluxbox; Openbox; all latest versions all from the ports.
to clear the problem: the icon packs both in ports and other 3rd party packs doesn't have required symlink in them that freebsd wants. look at it this way; freebsd looks for symlinks (icon names) that doesn't exist in most packages.   :x


----------

